

NodeJS and ObjectiveC Bridge - NodObjC - aggarwalachal
http://tootallnate.github.com/NodObjC/
NodObjC is the bridge between NodeJS and the Objective-C runtime and frameworks, making it possible to write native Cocoa applications (both GUI and command-line) using 100% NodeJS. Applications are written entirely in JavaScript and interpreted at runtime.
======
aggarwalachal
NodObjC is the bridge between NodeJS and the Objective-C runtime and
frameworks, making it possible to write native Cocoa applications (both GUI
and command-line) using 100% NodeJS.

Applications are written entirely in JavaScript and interpreted at runtime.

